# Orange County DIY Fest May 2-3



## NickCofphee (Apr 25, 2009)

Workshops, camping, bad ass music, and vegan food. I'm co-teaching "Traveling without Borders". First day is workshops. Camping that night. Second day is bands.

Some of the workshops I remember off the top of my head:
-Radical parenting
-Surviving institutionalsim
-Security Culture
-Freegan lifestyle
-Alternative forms of transportation
-Sobriety and anarchism (sXe, sober, and non-sober viewpoints)
-Traveling without Borders
-Gardening (there's a few on composting/gardening related)
-GLBT discussion
-A few realted to gender/race privelidged (can't spell today!)

Send me a PM if you're in the area and coming. Should be fucking awesome!

Oh, it's in Santa Ana, CA. Less than $5 bus from LA or Colton (if your coming in by train) If your hitching and want to come, I can help out with advice.

myspace.com/ocdiyfest


----------



## connerR (Apr 25, 2009)

I'll be there for sure. Sounds like a lot of fun.


----------

